# Slow SSD random IOPS



## Irish_PXzyan (Dec 27, 2019)

Howdy lads!

I'm having issues with both of my SSD drives showing slow random read/write speeds on both my drives.

Samsung 840 EVO 250gb + Crucial MX500 500gb SSD.

Crucial gets     46000 Read - 39000 Write
Samsung gets 61000 Read - 33000 Write

I've done the usual steps to ensure they perform there best but they clearly aren't!
Has anyone got any suggestions?
I believe maybe my Motherboard +CPU might be the bottleneck?


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 27, 2019)

The basics....please list the steps you've taken so we can better help akd not repeat things you've done.

Where (what bench) did you get that info from? Does it show the same in another benchmark? What is the alignment? How full are they? Are you getting the throughout but not the IOPS? Chipset driver updated?

Clu surely isnt a bottleneck and though amd tends to run storage a bit slower sometimes, something else is up.


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Dec 27, 2019)

Sorry!

I used this guide:





						How to Optimize SSD for Faster Performance (Windows Tweaks)
					

Guide to optimizing a Solid State Drive for maximum performance when used with a Windows operating system.




					www.pchardwarehelp.com
				




*AHCI Mode
TRIM is Running
Disable Indexing Service/Windows Search
Enable Write Caching for SSDs
Update Drivers and Firmware for Your SSD + chipset drivers
Optimized Page File for SSD to run 8192mb Virtual Memory
Use High Performance Power Settings*

I used Samsungs Magician to do the tests.
But I've done this test during every new build and usually keep testing it every few months.
It usually always got 88000 random read/write speeds. They were pretty much as fast as atertised but now as you cna see they're halfed!!

Windows is on samsungs SSD which only has 16gb free storage left.
Crucial only just got installed and has nothing on it.


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 27, 2019)

Irish_PXzyan said:


> I used Samsungs Magician to do the tests.



First thing I would say is don't use vender benchmarks.  You never really know if they are biased or doing something to skew the results.

Test both drives with CrystalDiskMark 7.0 and post screenshots of the results.  Also, test with a larger size than the default 1GB, I usually pick 4GB for SSDs.



Irish_PXzyan said:


> Windows is on samsungs SSD which only has 16gb free storage left.



You'll never get an accurate result on your system drive, because Windows is always doing something in the background.  And you definitely won't get an accurate result on a nearly full drive.  Performance, especially write performance, goes down dramatically when a drive is nearly full.



Irish_PXzyan said:


> Crucial only just got installed and has nothing on it.



This one you can probably get an accurate result on, assuming nothing is using the drive when you run the test(not running any programs off of it, don't have the page file on it).

I've got a couple 500GB MX500 drives that are empty right now, I can compare results with you to see if there is an issue.


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Jan 2, 2020)

Hello!
Sorry for the huge delay.. Christmas and all ^^

I done a quick test on both drives now but bare in mind I filled up the Crucial drive a bit.

I attached the files here but not sure if you can see them without downloading them?

Samsung SSD





Crucial SSD




How are these numbers fairing? To me the random IOPS still look bad on both of these drives


----------



## EarthDog (Jan 2, 2020)

Irish_PXzyan said:


> How are these numbers fairing?


What are the drives supposed to run, speed wise? Looks spot on to me........


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 2, 2020)

IMO - im aware that there was a major 'slowdown bug' some years ago with the drive

Samsung released an updated firmware for it but i think i heard that slowdowns still occur but just not as bad - it wasn't as bad as originally though. So my suggestion would be to update firmware, force trim a few times then test again.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 2, 2020)

Irish_PXzyan said:


> Hello!
> Sorry for the huge delay.. Christmas and all ^^
> 
> I done a quick test on both drives now but bare in mind I filled up the Crucial drive a bit.
> ...



What were the IOP ratings for the Q32T16 tests?  Those speed numbers look about right for a SATA AHCI drive.


----------

